# New Tracking Title!!



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Harley passed her SDA Tracking 1 title







We could have done better-but I was pleased after her time off with the pups









She earned her victory cheeseburger from McDonalds


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Big Congrats! I'm sure she enjoyed that cheeseburger.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome job Trish and Harley!!!!! I knew she would pull it off!! she is such a good girl!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG *







Trish and Harley!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Harley and Trish!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Brian and Kathy


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

That's my boy's Momma!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Way to go Trish and Harley!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go you two!!! Big


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Outstanding Trish & Harley... you go girls!!!! CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee ka yeh!!!!!







You two are a great team!























Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I got a picture from the trial..I was about running on that 2nd leg


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yeah!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Trish & Harley!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Congrats Trish and Harley!!!







How exciting


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Way to go!! A BIG Congrats!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Once again, congrats! Here are more pix from the trial, for anyone who is interested..........

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=882271

Christine


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure she enjoyed her victory cheeseburger.









Cathy


----------

